# cannot checkout RELENG_7_2



## da1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi,

Using cvsup with:

```
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default tag=RELENG_7_2
*default release=cvs delete use-rel-suffix compress
*default host=cvsup2.freebsd.org

ports-all
```
 I cannot checkout RELENG_7_2. I use cvsup like 
	
	



```
cvsup -g -L 2 ports-supfile
```
 but all I get is 
	
	



```
Parsing supfile "/root/cvsup/ports-supfile"
Connecting to cvsup2.freebsd.org
Connected to cvsup2.freebsd.org
Server software version: SNAP_16_1h
Negotiating file attribute support
Exchanging collection information
Establishing multiplexed-mode data connection
Running
Updating collection ports-all/cvs
```
 and it just waits ....


Any thoughts ?

LE: Tried 7_3 and 8_2 but got the same behavior (on 3 different machines, and 2 diff geographical regions). The weird thing is that if I use 
	
	



```
TAG=.
```
 it works. I don;t understand anymore .... th whole idea if cvs is to be able to checkout ANY RELENG.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 14, 2011)

FreeBSD operating system source is different from ports.  Yes, you can check out any version of the OS source.  Ports, however, are not branched.  There is no separate version of ports for FreeBSD 7.2, it's the same ports as everything else uses.

So don't combine the two things in one supfile.  Have a supfile for the *operating system*:

```
*default host=whatever.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs [color="Red"]tag=RELENG_7_2[/color]
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress
[color="Red"]src-all[/color]
```

And another for *ports*:

```
*default host=whatever.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs [color="Red"]tag=.[/color]
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress
[color="Red"]ports-all[/color]
```

If you want the ports tree as of a specific date, see csup(1) about the date= keyword.  For specific old versions of ports, ports-mgmt/portdowngrade is easier.


----------



## kpa (Sep 14, 2011)

Ports are not branched like the system sources are, there is only one branch, . aka HEAD.

If you absolutely must check out the ports tree as it was at the time of 7.2 release you can probably use the tag RELENG_7_2_0_RELEASE that does not identify a branch but a fixed point in time in history of the repository.


----------



## da1 (Sep 14, 2011)

> Keep in mind that only the tag=. is relevant for the Ports Collection.


Damn ... I was so blind .


----------



## da1 (Sep 14, 2011)

In the meantime I realized that another way would be to download the 7.2 ISO, mount it and untar the ports from there.


----------



## kpa (Sep 14, 2011)

kpa said:
			
		

> If you absolutely must check out the ports tree as it was at the time of 7.2 release you can probably use the tag RELENG_7_2_0_RELEASE that does not identify a branch but a fixed point in time in history of the repository.



The tag is actually RELEASE_7_2_0, the ports tree uses a different convention than the system sources.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/cvs-tags.html


----------



## da1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Tried that one too ... no go.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 14, 2011)

da1 said:
			
		

> In the meantime I realized that another way would be to download the 7.2 ISO, mount it and untar the ports from there.



Crude but effective.  But that's only the ports tree.  Some of the distfiles those ports would need to build and install will be gone.

Or just go with current ports and be, well, current.


----------



## da1 (Sep 14, 2011)

@wblock: I would have most definitely have done so already but the think is that we have a test system that needs to replicate the live system and the live system has mysql 5.0.90 and php 5.2.13_3. Ow, and 7.2-p4 i386.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh.  Okay, well, don't ever delete /usr/ports/distfiles.  Install a new minimal system with a 7.2 CD, dump the old system and restore onto the new one.  That can be done directly via SSH, although having a discrete set of dumpfiles as a backup isn't a bad thing.


----------

